# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  من صحيفة الكوتش اللكترونيه

## فراس الشفيع

*سئل السيد جمال الوالي قبل يومين عن سبب استقالته من رئاسة  نادي المريخ طالما يواصل دفعه قيمة الصفقات الكبيرة وانقاذ أعضاء المجلس  الرافضين للإستقالة من الحرج فكانت اجابته للمقربين منه .. أعمل شنو ؟ *لا حديث في المجالس هذه الأيام غير الرد العنيف من عضو مجلس  الهلال والاتحاد العام السابق عبد العزيز مصطفى حسين الشهير بـ ( برجاس )  على الكاتب الصحفي عبد اللطيف البوني وهو أول احتكاك بين الرجلين.
*مكالمة خشنة حدثت بين الياس محمد الياس والكاتب المريخي حسن  محجوب ردا على أحد المقالات التي كتبها بعد استقالة جمال الوالي ويقوم عضو  المجلس المستقيل جمال أحمد عمر بوساطة للصلح بين الإثنين ( الياس وحسن ).
المصدر
*

----------


## سامرين

*بس شفت يافراس دى عينة اخبارها مشكله بين الياس محمد الياس وحسن محجوب 
وياسر المنا وتطبيق قرارات الوالى
والوالى وبيعه لصحيفة الزعيم
وياسر المنا وظرف الفادنى
هسى الرياضه هنا وين ؟؟
سبحان الله
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

بس شفت يافراس دى عينة اخبارها مشكله بين الياس محمد الياس وحسن محجوب 
وياسر المنا وتطبيق قرارات الوالى
والوالى وبيعه لصحيفة الزعيم
وياسر المنا وظرف الفادنى
هسى الرياضه هنا وين ؟؟
سبحان الله



الصحيفة مليئة بغث الكلام يادكتورة
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

الصحيفة مليئة بغث الكلام يادكتورة



نفسى يوم واحد ينتبهوا لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
(حاسبوا انفسكم قبل ان تحاسبوا)
ويتذكروا ان (من ستر مؤمناً فى الدنيا ستره الله يوم القيامه)
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب عظيم


*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*انا اخترت الكلام والاخبار دى مخصوص لانو شايف الناس بتمدح من طرف ده حال صحافتنا عايزنو يتغير مستحيل

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

بس شفت يافراس دى عينة اخبارها مشكله بين الياس محمد الياس وحسن محجوب 
وياسر المنا وتطبيق قرارات الوالى
والوالى وبيعه لصحيفة الزعيم
وياسر المنا وظرف الفادنى
هسى الرياضه هنا وين ؟؟
سبحان الله




*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					






عليك الله ياكسلاوى ماصحى شر البلية مايضحك
*

----------


## الجراح

*إستبشرنا خيراً بمولد صحيفه إلكترونيه جديده، وكان الظن بأن تكون أفضل من غيرها ،،،
لكن وبكل أسف، أطلت بثوب مهتري،، مخيب ،،،

رحم الله الصحافه ،،،،،،،،،
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*لايغير الله مابقوم حتى يغيروا مابانفسهم

*

----------


## zaeim84

*صحف غير الفتن ماعندها شي
                        	*

----------

